# Doflamingo vs Crocodile



## PhrygianMaster (Oct 11, 2013)

On Green Bit, 10 feet distance. Both bloodlusted, no restrictions. Doflamingo in post time skip mode, and Crocodile in pre-ts as we haven't seen him since.

My money is on Doflamingo.


edited my post to fit the rules.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Oct 11, 2013)

Post-skip Crocodile is the same as pre-skip until we?ve seen more. So Doflamingo wins. 

Also I believe that post-skip Crocodile counts as featless character and thus is banned in here.


----------



## RF (Oct 11, 2013)

Croc            .


----------



## Rob (Oct 11, 2013)

Doflamingo Overheats his fucking head off.


----------



## Harard (Oct 11, 2013)

Crocodile wins with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 11, 2013)

I could understand if he said Pre-TS,but Post has no feats and we didn't see the extent of the fight so there isn't really a victor here imo.


----------



## convict (Oct 11, 2013)

Crocodile should be around current Smoker's level if I had to guess.


----------



## Orca (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm of  one of those guys who believes that oda upgraded croc considerably during MarinefoRD (Its a fact actually). I'll also admit that croc is the only character i wank sometimes.

But having said that, doflamingo vs Pre ts croc isn't much of a match. Doffy would win easily. 

As for post ts croc...... we dont know how strong croc is currently, but if someone was to ask me how strong i think he is, well then i'd say crocodile is as strong as Doflamingo based on hype and portrayal. And yes..... Crocodile > Smoker. Bite me :ignoramus


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 11, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Doflamingo Overheats his fucking head off.



/thread DD curbstomps. In fact just remember MF in your head except DD used haki to cut Croc's fucking head off.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Strings do shit to true logia masters...


----------



## punisher223 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dofla but it wouldn't be easy


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 11, 2013)

^ It will be easy. Please show me why it wouldn't be. MF Croc is not different from Alabasta Croc. The only thing that might have changed is his fighting spirit. DD stomps enough of this Croc wank.


----------



## punisher223 (Oct 11, 2013)

Slenderman said:


> ^ It will be easy. Please show me why it wouldn't be. MF Croc is not different from Alabasta Croc. The only thing that might have changed is his fighting spirit. DD stomps enough of this Croc wank.



If that's your opinion run with it man


----------



## Dunno (Oct 12, 2013)

Doflamingo wins, probably with the same diff as against Smoker and Sanji.


----------



## trance (Oct 12, 2013)

MF Croc is Whitebeard level, so he lolstomps. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



DD swings his hand and Croc gets cleaved in half.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 12, 2013)

The flamingo sends the croc's head flying just like in the WB War, only this time, he's not fooling around and uses Haki with his strings.


----------



## November (Oct 12, 2013)

Overheat to the face


----------



## Orca (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like overheat is a popular move these days


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 12, 2013)

we've known dofla is stronger ever since he was casually dealing with jozu and oars jr.what does croc have that could ever pose a threat or enable him to resist being paralysed?


----------



## RF (Oct 12, 2013)

Dunno said:


> Doflamingo wins, probably with the same diff as against the G-5 soldiers



Fixed           .


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 12, 2013)

Luffee said:


> I'm of  one of those guys who believes that oda upgraded croc considerably during MarinefoRD (Its a fact actually). I'll also admit that croc is the only character i wank sometimes.
> 
> But having said that, doflamingo vs Pre ts croc isn't much of a match. Doffy would win easily.
> 
> As for post ts croc...... we dont know how strong croc is currently, but if someone was to ask me how strong i think he is, well then i'd say crocodile is as strong as Doflamingo based on hype and portrayal. And yes..... Crocodile > Smoker. Bite me :ignoramus



Doflamingo completely rapes Crocodile if he wants. And by the way, Smoker has always been far stronger than Crocodile, in Alabasta, at Marineford, and post time skip. He has the Kairoseki jitte and far more physical abilities, and post skip a good Haki level.


----------



## Orca (Oct 12, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Doflamingo completely rapes Crocodile if he wants. And by the way, Smoker has always been far stronger than Crocodile, in Alabasta, at Marineford, and post time skip. He has the Kairoseki jitte and far more physical abilities, and post skip a good Haki level.



I already admitted that doffy would beat pre ts croc.

As for smoker...... he's croc's bitch.

 At alabasta: Croc is a warlord. Smoker was a captain. You do the math.

At MF: Again croc had far more hype at MF. Was able to stop mihawk, tanked brilliant punk and strong people actually acknowledged him.

Post ts: We dont how strong croc is yet but i'm willing to bet he'd be stronger than smoker 

And yes..  i'm biased :ignoramus


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol even if Doflamingo wasnt fucking serious in marineford, it doesnt mean he didnt use haki when he attacked Croc.
Get your facts straight morons.


Sakazuki said:


> Fixed           .


You are cool guy but stop visitng millenium forums too much .. they destroy brain cells.


----------



## RF (Oct 12, 2013)

> You are cool guy but stop visitng millenium forums too much .. they destroy brain cells.



Post-skip Croc would win but pre-skip has no shot brah. :ignoramus


----------



## November (Oct 12, 2013)

^Nice Ava


----------



## Law (Oct 12, 2013)

Pre timeskip Crocodile would beat current Doflamingo but post timeskip Crocodile loses


----------



## Zooted (Oct 12, 2013)

Bartolomeo said:


> Pre timeskip Crocodile would beat current Doflamingo but post timeskip Crocodile loses



Wait this makes no sense. Shouldn't Post TS Crocodile be stronger than Pre TS Crocodile?


----------



## Law (Oct 12, 2013)

WellyFish said:


> Wait this makes no sense. Shouldn't Post TS Crocodile be stronger than Pre TS Crocodile?



That's true. I'm just trolling like most people are in this thread


----------



## tanman (Oct 12, 2013)

Thread still open. Good stuff.


----------



## zorokuma (Oct 13, 2013)

lol dofla destroys him, croc doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 13, 2013)

Doflamingo is a lot stronger,deal with it.


----------



## monkey d ace (Oct 14, 2013)

DD mid diff


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 14, 2013)

Luffee said:


> I already admitted that doffy would beat pre ts croc.
> 
> As for smoker...... he's croc's bitch.
> 
> ...



Why would we look at their status instead of their combat abilities and portrayal?

Why would he improve more than Smoker when Smoker is the one fresh to the New World and is 10 years younger?


----------



## tupadre97 (Oct 14, 2013)

Wtf kinda thread is this? Croc gets raped


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 14, 2013)

Well DD is a confirmed Haki user and Croc is not so DD wins it mid-high diff. I hope Post-TS Croc will have Haki 'cause Croc could easily become a top tier with Haki.


----------

